# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Verandering relatie na abortus?

## Gast21

hallo allemaal 

Mijn vraag is is er ook wat verandert in jullie relatie nadat jullie een het besluit hebben genomen een abortus te laten doen.

----------

